# English qualified solicitor emigrating to NZ



## Leyton (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear All

My partner is a Kiwi and we are aiming to move to NZ (living Kapiti Coast but working in Wellington) from London next May 2016. I am an English qualified solicitor who will have c. 5 years post-qualification experience when we arrive in NZ.

I would like to practice as a solicitor in NZ preferably in the residential property law or banking practice areas as this is what I specialise in in London. My spousal visa application is progressing and I am looking into the conversion course to convert my English legal qualifications into those required in NZ.

I am struggling though to find any idea of what it is like for an English qualified lawyer practising in NZ and in particular, what skills NZ law firms look for and what I can improve upon to make me more desirable to NZ law firms.

If there is anyone out there who can provide any advice on this, I'd be very grateful. Also, if anyone is able to recommend any legal recruitment agencies for the Wellington area, that would be great as I'd rather go by word of mouth than my searches on the internet!

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Leyton said:


> Dear All
> 
> My partner is a Kiwi and we are aiming to move to NZ (living Kapiti Coast but working in Wellington) from London next May 2016. I am an English qualified solicitor who will have c. 5 years post-qualification experience when we arrive in NZ.
> 
> ...


Sorry, cant really help.

I knew a youngish lad - mid 30's who emigrated to wellington from the south of England as a solicitor with his family. Came here around the same time as us in 2012 and worked for one of the big law firms in the cbd. 
He was doing long hours in the uk and wanted more of a life with family and a better quality life. It didn't happen. Within 6 months he was doing just as many hours here and only got 1 day off a week. Always working late in the evening from an early morning start and usually always going into work Saturday just to try keep up with his workload. They went back home just after they'd done 2 years. Got the Permanent Residency Visas and then went back to their house which they had luckily rented out and got his old job back. At least they can always come back one day now having the PRV's. 
He did say that unless you are a partner here the only option for you is to work work work until you get the partnership offer when you can then slow down a bit and have other employees to work for you.
It was sad to see them go after we'd been friends with them a couple of years, but they just didn't settle and found life difficult without any support from family. We did help them out - I bought his car and still have it to this day. It's the one thing they couldn't sell prior to going back so they got their money for it and I got a bargain. Not totally selfless I agree - kind of you scratch my back and I scratch yours but we were both happy with the deal.
They're a lot happier now back in the uk but do understand they've missed the opportunity of a lifetime. I think their plan is for him to get more established. Maybe become a partner in a legal firm then see what opportunities arise when the kids are older.
He specialised in big company law cases so maybe it's different in other areas ?


----------

